# Amazing Antwerp!



## jell (Nov 19, 2012)

You've inspired me to spend more time in Antwerp - excellent series !


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you and yes. Antwerp is worth more than a quick visit.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful shots of an equally beautiful city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks mate! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And so we reach the old harbour quarter north of the center: _Het Eilandje_, or _The Island_.

141.









142.









143.









144.









145. The harbour authorities recently start building a new head quarter on top of this old fire station. It's designed by Zaha hadid. 










146.









147.









The main attraction is the new city museum: MAS, designed by Neutelings Riedijk Architects.

148.









149.









150.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the new museum - very striking!


----------



## condoPROXY (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been to Antwerp once these photos suddenly made me miss it. :')


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you CondoPROXY! :cheers2:


openlyJane said:


> I like the new museum - very striking!


In a short time it became a popular spot amongst tourist and inhabitants.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Let's go in and up the MAS, 'Museum At the Stream'.

151.









152.









153.









154.









155.









156.









157.









158.









159.









160.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures as usual.

Especially this one:

http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g92/Benonie/Antwerpen/Eilandje MAS/Antwerpen437_zpsd3db5259.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice overvieuws of the city! Like the zooms


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Joshsam! The best place for a panoramic view over Antwerp, if not the only...


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it ever possible to climb the cathedral tower?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ You can book a guided tour in the tower, but only on wednesday afternoon. A good fysical condition is a must.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great photos in a great weather.
do you have more sunny days than rainy/cloudy days?


----------



## MattN (Oct 25, 2008)

Benonie said:


> ^^ You can book a guided tour in the tower, but only on wednesday afternoon. A good fysical condition is a must.


Thanks, I might well give that a go one day!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I didin't climb the tower yet, but it seems a great idea. I love the steep steps in medieval towers. 



danmartin1985 said:


> great photos in a great weather.
> do you have more sunny days than rainy/cloudy days?


:lol: Well, something like that... 
No seriously, Belgium is known as a grey and wet country, somewhat like the United Kingdom, north of France, Holland and Denmark. But of course there are more sunny days than can be expected.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

161.









162.









163.









164.









165.









166.









167.









168.









169.









170.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

171.









172.









173.









174.









175.









176.









177.









178.









179.









180.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice photographs Benonie!  Love the graden on the old port crane


----------

